

No company would ever hire Steve Jobs - stevenleeg
http://www.techzone360.com/topics/techzone/articles/213519-tech-conundrum-no-company-would-ever-hire-steve.htm

======
jaysonelliot
The author is right that Jobs wouldn't get hired, but he also misses a larger
point. No company, including Apple, would hire someone like Steve Jobs - nor
should they.

Steve Jobs, Bill Gates, Richard Branson--these aren't employees, they're
founders. Founders take risks, look for big opportunities, work insane hours,
and lead to places others might never go.

Employees, even executives, need to make the vision happen. You want people to
be empowered to look for opportunities and take risks within the boundaries
set for them, but if you have a company filled with Steve Jobses, they're
going to either sink the ship going off in different directions, or leave and
start their own companies.

Hiring a Steve Jobs as your CEO after he or she has already proven themselves
is one thing - hiring a Steve Jobs at age 22 to work on your business is
entirely another.

------
Evernoob
Rubbish article. The main reason Jobs and Gates wouldn't get an interview at
Microsoft or Google according to the author is because they didn't graduate
college.

What the author doesn't mention is _why_ they didn't graduate college, and the
reason is because they pursued the development of their own companies that
would eventually make them billionaires. What a stupid line of reasoning to
draw. If Gates or Jobs did not start Microsoft and Apple and instead
concentrated on obtaining relevant degrees, you cannot conclude that they
still would have failed in their careers.

I don't really see what point the author of this article is even trying to
make.

~~~
silverlake
Yes, Gates would have graduated and gotten a job anywhere. But Jobs quit
college after 1 semester and then wandered around for a while. He would not
have gotten a job outside of a hippie coffee shop.

~~~
rdouble
Except Jobs did get a job at Atari. The article even mentions this, but hand
waves it away as though it didn't count. He also had a job at HP in high
school. That's where he met Woz.

------
tgriesser
_Think about that for a moment…if you look at Steve’s background and took it
against engineering-centric hiring practices, the CEO of the decade couldn’t
get a job as a secretary let alone in management._

Conversely, the type of person described in the article that "no one would
hire", would also be the last person in the world looking for an interview
with a large tech corp, it's a two way street.

------
jedberg
> A running joke in the tech industry is that most of the CEOs wouldn’t know
> how to use most of the products they sell.

I would say that's the difference between a CEO who was a founder and a CEO
that was brought on late in the game.

The founder-ceo's, like Gates and Jobs, are the ones that basically earned
their spots by knowing their products well and being completely consumed by
their company.

------
chrisbennet
The is a story that Mitch Kipor (Lotus founder) submitted resume's the of some
the first employees/founders (including his own perhaps?) with some names
changed to disguise them - and they didn't make it through HR.

